
Fastcompany writer complains about sexism on Digg. Digg bans 20-30 users for hate speech.  - makimaki
http://www.fastcompany.com/blog/saabira-chaudhuri/itinerant-mind/diggs-beth-murphy-talks-about-sites-culture-and-policies
======
shadytrees
Don't miss the punchline that is the first three comments.

------
jonknee
> We have a skeleton team of folks, one to two people on the site answering
> emails, deleting spam, that sort of stuff.

That's pretty pathetic. Digg has a huge staff, what's everyone doing if they
can't get more than one or two people to watch the content?

